# K12 Program??



## KrisP (Sep 5, 2012)

Question for those of you already using K12 online... How much do you actually have to do online?? We have a mifi through verizon and only have so much bandwidth a month. Was wondering if anyone knew how much BW it actually uses a month as I have two kids who would probably be using it. Also have many other questions which I will post about seperately. Thanks for any advice on this program.


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

We aren't doing k12 but something similar (connections academy) but the amount of BW/computer time changes with their grade level as well. My Kindergartener is on the computer maybe an hour a week or so. but the farther up kids (4th grade and up) spend much more time on the computer.


----------



## KrisP (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Katie! I'll have to look into it a bit more then


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

k12 is a great curriculum.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Kris, do you by any chance have a smart phone with an unlimited data plan? You can buy an app for 10 or 20$ one time fee that will allow you to plug the phone in by data cable to be your modem for you and it goes off your data cap, not a bandwidth limit. 

We have a wireless broadband service that has no cap (40$ a month) but have the app on mine and my husband's droids as a back up-- when we moved our ISP wanted to charge us a premium for immediate installation and it was cheaper to get the apps, so now we have a backup internet for online school if our service is ever out. My oldest dd is in K12 and DH has some online college classes and he cannot afford any outages. 

If you don't have unlimited data, but use only a little bit of a cap, it might be worth juggling the lines the spread your usage out.


----------



## KrisP (Sep 5, 2012)

No smart phone, though DH is looking to possibly get a phone with internet capabilities. We just have to see if we can fit it in our budget.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I would definately check into it because I knew 2 different families that used k12 last year and I think they had to be logged in for like 5-6 hours. I'm not exactly sure if that was every day, but I think so.


----------

